

Gizmodo discovers magnets stick to metal things and calls it a story. - melonmachine
http://www.gizmodo.com.au/2011/03/whoa-your-new-ipad-will-stick-to-your-fridge/

======
D_Alex
Dude, magnets do not stick to "metal things". They stick to magnetic
materials, chiefly iron. When you find a magnet that sticks to copper or
aluminium, it will be a story, you might get a Nobel even.

